# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Komünistlerin materyalist dünya görüşü

## ceydaaa

Materyalist bir dünya görüşüne sahip olan komünist ideolojiye göre, tek mutlak varlık maddedir ve tarihi, ekonomik ve sosyolojik süreçler de dahil olmak üzere gelişen her türlü olay maddenin farklı formlarının bir yansımasıdır. Buna göre herşey sürekli bir değişim ve gelişim içerisindedir. Ve bu gelişimin itici gücü çatışmadır. Tüm evren gibi insanlık tarihi de çatışma sayesinde gelişmiş, insan bu çatışma sayesinde ilerlemiştir.

Gelişmek için sürekli çatışmanın olması gerektiğini savunmak ise, gerçekte insanlığı tamamen ortadan kaldırmaya doğru bir adım, sonu gelmez bir kan dökme kuyusudur. Bu durumda, bu ideolojilerin takipçileri sürekli birbirleri ile çatışır, birbirlerine zulmeder, ilerleme adı altında birbirlerinin kanını dökerler. Allah'ın insanlara emrettiği sevgi, saygı, fedakarlık, paylaşma gibi insani duygular, özlenen barış ve huzur ortamı tamamen ortadan kalkar. Hatta bu gibi ulvi özelliklerin toplumun ilerlemesinin önünde engel olduğu düşünülür. Bu ideolojiyi Çin'de hayata geçiren Mao Tse-Tung, ardında 60 milyonu aşkın ölü, on milyonlarca işkence görmüş insan ve acımasız bir toplum bırakmıştır. (Mao döneminde yaşanan vahşetle ilgili daha detaylı bilgi için bkz. Komünizm Pusuda, Harun Yahya, Global Yayıncılık, 2001).

Komünizmin en önemli unsurlarından biri olan çatışmacılık, insanları bir tür gelişmiş hayvan olarak gören Darwinist düşünce ile birleşince ortaya milyonlarca insanın ölümüne, bir o kadarının da hayatlarının kararmasına neden olan vahşetler çıkmıştır. Bu nedenle Mao ve onun takipçileri, birer hayvan sürüsü olarak gördükleri halkın çektiği acılardan hiçbir şekilde etkilenmemiş, bunu doğanın makul ve normal bir işleyişi olarak görmüşlerdir.

Mao'nun, komünizme muhalif olanları Darwinist önyargı ile hayvan olarak kabul edişi, Harvard Üniversitesi'nden tarihçi James Reeve Pusey'nin China and Charles Darwin (Çin ve Charles Darwin) adlı kitabında şöyle vurgulanır:

Mao Tse-Tung 1964 yılında, bütün aşağılık hayvanlar yok edilecektir diye tehdit savurmuştu. Bununla düşmanlarını insanlıktan çıkarıyordu, bu kısmen Çin geleneğindeki abartıya, kısmen de Sosyal Darwinist realizme dayanıyordu. Aynen anarşistler gibi, devrime tepki duyanları evrimsel başarısızlıklar olarak görüyor ve soylarının tükenmesini hak ettiklerini düşünüyordu. Halkın düşmanları insan değildi ve insan olarak muamele görmeyi hak etmiyorlardı.1

İşte Mao'nun, Darwinist hezeyanları nedeniyle "insanca muameleyi hak etmediğini" düşündüğü toplumlardan birisi de Doğu Türkistan Müslümanları idi. Çünkü Doğu Türkistan halkı inancı gereği komünizme şiddetle karşı çıkıyordu. Ancak bu haklı tepkilerinin karşılığını son derece acımasız bir şekilde aldılar. Halen baskı ve esaret altında yaşayan Doğu Türkistan, milyonlarca evladını komünist rejime şehit verdi. Yüz binlerce Müslüman Çin hapishanelerinde işkence gördü, evlerinden sürüldü, topraklarını terk etmek zorunda bırakıldı. (Detaylı bilgi için Bkz., Komünist Çin'in Zulüm Politikası ve Doğu Türkistan, Harun Yahya)

Tüm bunların yanında Çin, Doğu Türkistan'ı, her türlü iletişim imkanını kısıtlayarak dünyaya kapalı bir bölge haline getirmekte ve bölgede yaşanan insanlık dramının tüm boyutları ile öğrenilmesini engellemektedir. Ancak bu, Doğu Türkistan'da ezilen ve zulüm gören masum insanları unutmak ve bu konuda duyarsız davranmak için geçerli bir mazeret değildir. Bu nedenle Doğu Türkistan konusunda dünyaya hakim olan bu sessizliği ortadan kaldırmaya yönelik her türlü fikri çaba son derece önemlidir. Kapalı kapılar ardında yaşanan insanlık dışı olayların tüm boyutları ile gözler önüne serilmesi, hem bu mazlum halkın sesini duyurmasına vesile olacak, hem de dünya kamuoyunun dikkatini bu konuya çekecektir. Allah bir Kuran ayetinde, "Sizden; hayra çağıran, iyiliği (marufu) emreden ve kötülükten (münkerden) sakındıran bir topluluk bulunsun. Kurtuluşa erenler işte bunlardır." (Al-i İmran Suresi, 104) diye bildirmiştir. Her Müslüman bu ayette örnek gösterilen topluluğun bireylerinden biri olabilmek için ciddi bir çaba harcamalıdır.

----------

